
VMware's Diane Greene will help Google capitalize on a massive cloud opportunity - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3007138/cloud-computing/how-vmwares-diane-greene-will-help-google-capitalize-on-a-massive-cloud-opportunity.html
======
stevep2007
One reason for restructuring Google into Alphabet was to recruit top managers
to run the company's many different businesses. Likewise, Google under Pichai
has a broad span of businesses and technologies, impossible for any single
person to lead. Greene's appointment and new cloud organization seem to be
intended to bring focus to growing the cloud business under a proven leader,
in the same way that Alphabet CEO Larry Page intended when he reorganized the
company.

